# ISO TNT baked mac n cheese



## Angie (May 20, 2008)

We are having a Memorial Day cookout on Friday at work and I'd like to bring a *simple *bake mac n cheese dish *that has no mustard in it.*

Anyone?  I figure I would use a 9x3 or 10x15 pan for it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alix (May 20, 2008)

Angie, mine is pretty simple but I don't measure so I might be a bit off. Here it is.

2 cups milk
1/4 cup or so of flour
s&p

Shake these up in a jar or gravy shaker and pour into a pot. Stir til it starts to thicken. If it is too thick, add more milk til it is the right consistency. turn to low heat. Add in about 1-1 1/2 cups grated *old *cheddar cheese. Stir til cheese is melted. You can add a bit of cream cheese or Velveeta to this if you like. 

Pour this over al dente noodles and then grate more cheese on top. Bake for 15 minutes or so and serve hot.


----------



## Angie (May 20, 2008)

Why the *old* cheddar?


----------



## ella/TO (May 20, 2008)

Mine has been a T&T dish in our family for many, many years....and it's quite different...Have never, but never had anyone who doesn't like it.
I too, don't measure, so you'd have to wing it somehow.

I package of broad egg noodles--boil to al dente and set aside
small onion, sauted
1 or 1 1/2 cans of Campbells or Heinz tomato soup(after onions are soft, add the soup to the pan and simmer just a bit.
Good slab of medium or strong cheddar cheese (yellow), grated.
Keeping some of the grated cheese aside, mix everything else together. Sprinkle left over cheese on top...(can add a bit of grated parmesan, not necessary)
Bake at 325-350 until top is brown and crunchy.
ENJOY!!!


----------



## Alix (May 20, 2008)

Angie said:


> Why the *old* cheddar?



Old cheddar has a deeper flavour. If you are going to use it in mac 'n cheese that has a white sauce as a base you need a strong flavour so it doesn't taste so...well, white. LOL! The velveeta or the cream cheese give a nice creamy finish to the dish too.


----------



## Angie (May 20, 2008)

Alix said:


> Old cheddar has a deeper flavour. If you are going to use it in mac 'n cheese that has a white sauce as a base you need a strong flavour so it doesn't taste so...well, white. LOL! The velveeta or the cream cheese give a nice creamy finish to the dish too.


 
Ahh..so that's the reason the batch I just made two days ago was not cheesey enough, even though I had a TON of cheese in it.  Gotach!  Thanks!


----------



## Alix (May 20, 2008)

My pleasure Angie. Hope it works for you.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 20, 2008)

Alix said:


> Old cheddar has a deeper flavour. If you are going to use it in mac 'n cheese that has a white sauce as a base you need a strong flavour so it doesn't taste so...well, white. LOL! The velveeta or the cream cheese give a nice creamy finish to the dish too.



Do you mean "aged" versus old or do you really mean just old cheddar that has been in your fridge for awhile?


----------



## Alix (May 20, 2008)

EW! OK, is this another semantic difference between Canada and the US? Here we have Mild, Medium and Old Cheddar cheese. It refers to its age not how long its been in the fridge. Our cheddar is a bit different perhaps?


----------



## kitchenelf (May 20, 2008)

Alix said:


> EW! OK, is this another semantic difference between Canada and the US? Here we have Mild, Medium and Old Cheddar cheese. It refers to its age not how long its been in the fridge. Our cheddar is a bit different perhaps?



Must be a semantics.  Most cheeses that have a longer age on them are usually referred to as "aged".  Maybe similar to what we call sharp cheese as you can buy mild, medium, and sharp?  I dunno for sure on that one.  "Aged" though is the topic at hand versus "old".  Thanks Alix - I was hoping that's what you were referring to or I'd have to call 1-800-BADMOM for cooking your kids mac and cheese made with icky cheese


----------



## Alix (May 20, 2008)

Was that YOU that called 1800BADMOM a few weeks ago???? Come on over here lady, I have something for you!


Seriously though, sharp is used sometimes, but most often the packages here read Old, not aged or sharp.


----------



## ella/TO (May 20, 2008)

aged, strong, old.....one should realize it means the strength of the cheese, not how long it's been in the fridge....LOL


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 21, 2008)

so I guess extra sharp is really old , I mean really aged.


----------

